

Fellow Geeks of Santa Barbara: We're Creating a Hackerspace - elimisteve

So far there's 2 of us. I'm a software guy (web and mobile app dev, Linux sysadmin, infosec) and he's a hardware guy (self-taught embedded electronics, builds robots, etc).  We're looking for others.<p>Who else around here would be interested in co-founding a hackerspace?
======
elimisteve
Contact info:

1\. Email: <my_user_name>@gmail.com

2\. Twitter: @sbhackerspace

3\. IRC: #sbhackerspace on FreeNode (PM me, I'm 'fraktil')

4\. Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=132002656842113>

5\. Website, blog, mailing list, etc: coming soon

------
elimisteve
Updated Contact Info:

0\. Website: <http://sbhackerspace.com>

1\. Email: sbhackerspace@gmail.com

2\. Google Group: <http://groups.google.com/group/sbhackerspace>

3\. IRC Channel: #sbhackerspace on FreeNode

------
sblocksmith
I would be. I have joined the facebook group.

